# ENEL upgrade to 10KHW



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi All 

We are planning to install AC and need to upgrade the electricity supply from 6.6 khw to 10 khw. I have contacted ENEL and they are sending a preventivo for the cost, which I understand to be approx. €70 per extra KHW. 

Q's

1. I assume ENEL may change our meter, but is there any other work that they will need to undertake?

2. Our house was restored 5 years ago, so all services were new. Is there anything else that we will need to do that will involve an electrician maybe fuses in the main box or statutory certification etc? any idea of the costs would be very helpful.

Thanks for reading and advice.

Ianthy


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

They shouldn't need to change the meter. I think all they really do is send an electronic message to the meter that raises the point it trips. You have one of the new meters that read themselves right?

How is the A/C installed?


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Thks for the reply. Yes we have a smart meter, so no need to read it. The AC - we already have the tubes/wiring in the walls, it was done as part of the restoration. So the units need to be connected inside and then the outside the house. Sorry for lack of technical terms :-l


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Isn't the person installing the A/C also connecting the electrics?


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 
Absolutely - the installer will also carry out the any electrical work required associated with the upgrade, if there is any required. This is the 2nd attempt at getting a quote for installing AC as the first installer seemed to making more of a meal of it than we suspected was necc. So I thought I would ask here for some advice. The 2nd installer who is due to visit next Tues has said that we may need a certificate of conformity. It may be thinking about the fact that we originally asked about 15 khw but now reduced our requirement back to 10 khw. 

I will post an update after he has visited.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Well ENEL visited yesterday and confirmed that we can upgrade to 10 or 15KHW and the meter will need to be changed. The quote is in the post. 

We then had our 2nd quote for installation of Daitem units x8 and 3 external boxes = €9k and some work required in the fuse box creating the diff phasing etc €2k (inclu a certificate costing €600) all prices exclude IVA. Note we already have all the tubing installed. I think the costs quoted are OTT based on pricing up the units via online sites (likely our installer should get better prices as Trade). We will continue looking around, if anyone can offer any guidance on installation costs let me know. 
Thks


----------

